# DPS Self Test failed code 7



## ciarannll (Apr 15, 2009)

i have a hp compaq dc7100 with a 80.0 GB HD and i did a DPSself test because my computer keeps coming up with a black screen saying start in

SAFE MODE
SAFE MODE WITH NETWORKING
SAFE MODE WITH COMAND PROMPT

last known good configuration

start windows normaly

none of these work
so when i did the scan it said 

DPS self test failed drive replacement recomended

completion code:7 

then it hadall my drive info

CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME I WOULD BE VERY GREATFULL thanks :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Windows is VERY fussy about the disk media(surface). Where Windows will knock back the install other operating systems will happily install without a fuss.
Code 7 means Windows has found a part of the drive is flaky, this doesn't mean the drive is Kaput! if you can create two partitions and install Xp to the first partition you'll find most likely find Xp will run faultlessly. The prob is ascertaining where the flaky part is! I run the Xp install to the Partitioning page and work up to the fault 10 gig at first and then 5 gig from there on.
The easiest way out of this is to buy a new hard drive. if you go down this road then buy a 7200 rpm drive, you'll see a big speed difference from your current drive.


----------

